# Question about replacing rear brakes (2002 Altima)



## Rogi (Feb 24, 2004)

This is my sister's 02 2.5L. Today the the inspection shop called and said she needs new pads and rotors to pass (I think ~$300 including inspection and emissions). I took a look and on the outside of the rotor, there appears 2-3 uneven lines (warping?). The pads looked ok, but he said they were wearing uneven.

Now I want to do this for her and save her some $. I've done brakes before but not on an Altima, so I have a few Q's:

1. Is the caliper connected to the backing plate? So only 2 bolts to remove it?
2. Where is the best place to jack up the rear end?
3. The car is at around 50k miles. I am not sure if the rotors are original or not, but should I look into turning them?

Any info or tips would be great.

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Rogi said:


> 1. Is the caliper connected to the backing plate? So only 2 bolts to remove it?
> 2. Where is the best place to jack up the rear end?
> 3. The car is at around 50k miles. I am not sure if the rotors are original or not, but should I look into turning them?


#1, yes
#2, just inside the rear wheel well where the small cutouts are.
#3, after they are off, its only a few $$ to get it turned at pep boys. If they are out of spec, replacements can be found easily.


----------



## Rogi (Feb 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> #1, yes
> #2, just inside the rear wheel well where the small cutouts are.
> #3, after they are off, its only a few $$ to get it turned at pep boys. If they are out of spec, replacements can be found easily.


Thanks :cheers:


----------

